# 22% off MELLA - Get your sleep back with this kid's clock and sleep trainer



## littlehippo

Hey everyone!

I launched my Kickstarter campaign for MELLA less than one week ago, and in less than 48 hours, we hit our funding goal and now have over 500 backers and counting. We're offering discounted Kickstarter pricing - *22% off MSRP*!

Here's the link if you're interested in checking out what MELLA has to offer. We believe we've designed the best sleep trainer and clock out there (there is a comparison chart mid-way down the page too).

VISIT KICKSTARTER HERE

Also, there is a link on the bottom of the page for a referral program where for every MELLA you refer, you get 10% back. Please share with your mommy groups, friends, blogs, etc.!

Thanks for your support!

Best,
Stephanie


----------

